# Tomato and marinara



## 19526 (Apr 4, 2005)

Does tomato sauces in spaghetti and chili and marinara (tomato-ey) sauces give anyone else TERRIBLE stomach pain and D?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Yes. It used to give me immediate indigestion (GERD) and D; but then, everything seemed to give me D!Mark


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Yup, my worst trigger for d.


----------



## 14752 (Sep 11, 2005)

PAsta is usually one of the worst things for me, but then again I could have a piece of toast and get D.


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

Pasta is really a terrible trigger for IBS-D. Its almost guaranteed. Bugaboo you almost put together one of my favorite dishes, spaghetti w/chili and tomatoes plus garlic bread. I havent had that in Years.







due to the fact the spasms can last a week...


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Tomato sauce has is one of the acid foods that do cause this problem for a lot of us. OJ too can do this. If you limit the amount and just get the flavor of it in small amounts you may be able to eat a little of it from time to time. I can since I have been using calcium to control the diarrhea it also helps with the acid.Linda


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

experiment with different brands of pasta too... i get D from most brands but marks and spencer adn morrisons, i also find forgot name the pasta stik you put with spag bol most digestable







give it a good wash too wash of excess startch after you cooked it







spag bol can be evil too me but my bfs good at making it *craves his spag bol* mmmmm wont eat anyone elses heeh aint worth the loo paper hehe


----------

